# current mice



## greta (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. It may take a bit to learn the ropes. I live in San Diego, CA. I have about 20 mice. Adults: & breeder females: 3 blues (1 expecting, 1 nursing), 2 siamese ( 1 expecting), one dark brown, one light brown (expecting today). 5 blue males breeders. 7 blue subadult males. My girlfriend bought my original stock from a breeder in Ramona 1.5 yrs ago. I used to raise rats for feeding my snakes and developed a love and appreciation for them and mice. I stopped breeding for snakes. I feed them mostly organic sprouted multi-grain Exekiel bread (everyday), a little bit of block food so they can chew, organic greens, oats, millet and sunflower seeds. They are kept in aquariums. They have wheels and tunnels. I keep them on baked pine pellets that expand and they sleep in thick paper towel viva sheets, which they love to shred into nests and burroghs. I would love to donate as much of the collection as possible over the next few months and just keep a couple of males so if you know of anyone, please refer them to contact me. These are incredibly gentle, calm, friendly. I can hold 1 to 5 in my hand and they are so calm. I can take them for walks, meditate with them. I breed to good homes and if you want a mouse, they are free.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice, but where are the Siamese pcis though ?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

really lovely and chunky.


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Lovely


----------

